# How can I open *.ext files ?



## kalxen (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi!  
I'm trying to open *.ext files and I can't. I don't know what programm would be the proper one. The files are digital land maps. I used to view them with Microstation SE combined with Iras/c.  
Now what can I do?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Iras/c is a raster viewing application, but the .ext seems unknown.

Perhaps if we knew the source of the maps, as they could be a proprietary format?

Or try this, on the off chance?
http://mcmcweb.er.usgs.gov/drc/dlgv32pro/


----------



## kalxen (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi!  
Thank you for your help ! :up: 
I will try to explain to you what kind of maps they are the best way I can (I don't know how to translate the exact words in english)
Well, they show as diagramms (lines) how the earth looks with the heights of moutains on it and how much big the valleys are for example. They are used by political engineers or architectures. I believe that every country is digitalised (designed) this way. They are in a 1:5000 scale.
Can you give it a try?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Where did you get the map ".ext" files from?


----------



## kalxen (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi  
I got them from a colleague at work when we were working together in a photometry lab. Now I'm working in a political engineers' office and it would be very helpful if we had these maps  
The problem is that maybe it was the "software pack" that was in his PC that made them work. As I can recall there was Oracle too. 
I tried opened them with ArcGIS but it didn't work as it didn't work with AutoCad too. 
The problem is that looking in the Internet I couldn't find any proper programm. 
Why is that? At least I should be able to find something ...


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It appears that all you have is a subset of data values that work with other data to produce the maps, e.g. you do not have the maps themselves.

Google says:

"Textural, statistical, geochemical, geophysical, dominant component, and color information are held in three separate, but similar, data files, based on the type of data: EXT, PRS, CLC."

Have you considered that these data files may also be copyright, or subject to license?


----------



## kalxen (Oct 29, 2005)

I have the original maps but I believe that if I manage to find the same programs that I used to work with, I will open them. 
I asked my college proffessor and he thinks the same.


----------

